# GEZ soll abgeschafft werden!



## Cop (6. Mai 2010)

Habe heute im TV eine Meldung gesehen, das die GEZ wie sie es bisher gab abgeschafft werden soll.
Somit wird es keine Kontrolleure mehr geben, da es ein einfache metode geben soll, die "Gebüren" sollen "peer Gesetzt" als ein Bestandteil der Nebenkosten in die Miete Gerechnett werde, bei Privat und mit höherem Satz bei Gewerbe, und auch Pro Eigentumseinheit immer mit dem jeweiligen Pauschalsatz Gewerbe/Privat, somit würde den Armen Sendeanstallten eine menge Leute die ihnen vorher durch die Lappen gegangen sind Automatisch erfasst werden.
Die TV anstallten Rechnen mit ordentlichen mehreinahmen.

Und freut ihr ech das die GEZ weg soll ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. Mai 2010)

Die ist doch dann nur umbenannt in Rundfunksteuer (Vermutung) und wird dann auch von Leuten bezahlt, die weder Radio noch TV haben! Da wirst du jetzt also noch bestraft, wenn du eine Wohnung hast ... super na das da mehr Geld reinkommt ist dann ja wohl logisch.


----------



## EinarN (6. Mai 2010)

Ich habe das so verstanden das es nicht mehr PER GERÄT Berechnet werden soll sondern PAUSCHAL.

Per nebenkosten wird wol nicht klappen weil wen einer kein TV oder Radio hat, kann er nicht Verpflichtet werden per Nebenkosten GEZ zu Bezahlen.
Da wird es nur so regnen mit klagen und ich weis nicht ob die Vermieter das mitmachen.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (6. Mai 2010)

@ConNerVos Besser hätt ichs nicht sagen können!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2010)

Cop schrieb:


> Habe heute im TV eine Meldung gesehen, das die GEZ wie sie es bisher gab abgeschafft werden soll.
> Somit wird es keine Kontrolleure mehr geben, da es ein einfache metode geben soll, die "Gebüren" sollen "peer Gesetzt" als ein Bestandteil der Nebenkosten in die Miete Gerechnett werde, bei Privat und mit höherem Satz bei Gewerbe, und auch Pro Eigentumseinheit immer mit dem jeweiligen Pauschalsatz Gewerbe/Privat, somit würde den Armen Sendeanstallten eine menge Leute die ihnen vorher durch die Lappen gegangen sind Automatisch erfasst werden.
> Die TV anstallten Rechnen mit ordentlichen mehreinahmen.



Hast du nen Link oder mehr Details dazu? (z.B. "Soll" sagt wer und hat der was zu sagen?)



> Und freut ihr ech das die GEZ weg soll ?



Mir ehrlich gesagt egal. Mein Ordnungsamt behält meine Daten für mich und das letzte, was ich von der GEZ gesehen habe, war ein Scheck 
Was imho grundsätzlich reformiert gehört, sind die Öffentlich-rechtlichen - nicht deren Finanzierung.




EinarN schrieb:


> Ich habe das so verstanden das es nicht mehr PER GERÄT Berechnet werden soll sondern PAUSCHAL.
> 
> Per nebenkosten wird wol nicht klappen weil wen einer kein TV oder Radio hat, kann er nicht Verpflichtet werden per Nebenkosten GEZ zu Bezahlen.
> Da wird es nur so regnen mit klagen und ich weis nicht ob die Vermieter das mitmachen.



Weiß nicht, wie die Gerichte das mitlerweile sehen - aber die Zahl der Personen, die weder Radio noch Fernsehen noch stationäres oder mobiles Internet haben, verdammt klein sein dürfte, könnte eine Umlage auf die Gesamtbevölkerung durchaus möglich sein (was man dann besteuert, wäre eine andere Frage).
Es fließen ja z.B. auch Gelder der Allgemeinheit in Verkehrsprojekte, obwohl nicht jeder ein Auto hat.


----------



## herethic (6. Mai 2010)

GEZ ist sowas wie staatliches Pay-Tv.

Ard&Zdf zusammen verdienen aus Werbeeinahmen schon mehr als alle Privatsender zusammen und Eurosport(Privater Sender)hat weniger Werbung als sie.


----------



## Axi (7. Mai 2010)

Die GEZ sind eh die größten Gauner überhaupt. Die sollten die Öffentlichen Sender alle verschlüsseln und nur per Karte freigeben. 
Ich find es eine unverschämtheit, dass wenn man private sender schauen möchte die zur Zeit nichts kosten den "Bonus" der Öffentlichen auch noch drauf bekommt.


----------



## EinarN (7. Mai 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, wie die Gerichte das mitlerweile sehen - aber die Zahl der Personen, die weder Radio noch Fernsehen noch stationäres oder mobiles Internet haben, verdammt klein sein dürfte, könnte eine Umlage auf die Gesamtbevölkerung durchaus möglich sein (was man dann besteuert, wäre eine andere Frage).
> Es fließen ja z.B. auch Gelder der Allgemeinheit in Verkehrsprojekte, obwohl nicht jeder ein Auto hat.



Das spielt keine rolle wie groß oder klein die anzahl der nicht besitzer sind. Man mus diese berücksichtigen.
Ich bezahle auch keine Kfz teuern wen ich kein Auto habe und GEZ für Mobilfunk u. PC (Internet) ist ja vom tisch weil die dinge haben nichts gemeinsam mit Rundfunk. (hofentlich kommen die nicht noch auf der Idee GEZ für der Caffe Machine oder für den Toaster in rechnung zu stellen  )

Abgesehen davon, können die Gerichte entscheiden was sie wollen. Man kann rechtlich dagegen Vorgehen, gegen jeden richterspruch und da werden jede menge sein. Mit sicherheit.
Nimm dir als beispiel die Hartz 4 Anklagen was den anwälten bereitz über den Kopf wächst und damit völlig überfordert sind. (fliesbandarbeit).

Was die nichtbesitzer betrifft, die werden eher schwer zu ermiteln sein weil GEZ ist keine Behörde was hausdurchsuhungen machen kann ohne ein richterlichen beschluss. Da werden sich eher die nicht besitzer selber melden wen die zur kasse gebeten werden bzw. denen ihren anvalt.

Um es erlich aus zu drucken, keiner hat was gegen GEZ. 
In jeden land werden rundfunk gebüren bezahlt aber nicht utopische summen und nicht auf der abzockende, verarschende, freche art und weise we in deutschland, mit eine armada von eintreiber denen jedes mittel recht ist, fast auf Moskau Incasso niveau.


----------



## Cop (7. Mai 2010)

Also erstmal wollen die das über ein Gesetz ändern, womit die Richter dann ausgehebelt sind!
Und dann soll nur das vorhandensein einer Antennen Dose reichen um diese Gebür über die Nebenkosten (wie bei den meisten Kabelgebühr) einzutreiben, die wollen das so machen, und deshalb den Rundfunkstaatsvertrag "anpassen" und somit ist es dann bestandteil des Gesetzez, den den Fehler wie damals bei den Internet PCs wollen die nicht wieder machen.
Zumal immer das Landesoberhaupt eines Bundeslandes (Ministerpräsiden oder Bürgermeister bei Stadtstaat im Aufsichtsratt der Landesfunkanstakllten ist, und somit auch Kohle bekommt, und das nicht zu knapp, sind die nicht dagegen.


----------



## Axi (7. Mai 2010)

Und welche, entschuldigung, bescheuerte Partei hat dieses  Gesetzt bitte auf den Tisch gelegt?! Oder war es ein Zug von der GEZ selber?


----------



## padme (7. Mai 2010)

ich kann mich erinnern, dass die gez vor geraumer zeit mal die beweislage umkehren wollte, also das jeder haushalt nachweisen muss, dass kein tv oder radio vorhanden ist, und nicht umgekehrt, daraus ist aber zum glück nix geworden...
ich denke bzw. hoffe, dass es bei dieser kampagne auch nur um panikmache handelt, um die schwarzen schafe bissel auf trap zu halten...
..also ich persönlich kreuze regelmässig an, dass ich kein tv besitze, und lege immer eine scheibe wurst mit in den antwortumschlag, sodass die jungs bei der gez nicht von der stange fallen..
so long


----------



## JePe (7. Mai 2010)

@Cop: Duerfen wir nun noch auf eine Quellenangabe hoffen oder ... ?


----------



## padme (7. Mai 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> @Cop: Duerfen wir nun noch auf eine Quellenangabe hoffen oder ... ?



er hat ja geschrieben, dass er eine meldung im tv gesehen hat, ..wahrscheinlich bei den öffentlich rechtlichen


----------



## SpaM_BoT (7. Mai 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Duerfen wir nun noch auf eine Quellenangabe hoffen oder ... ?


Da helf ich doch mal fix aus :
GEZ: Reformgutachten plädiert für Haushaltsabgabe - onlinekosten.de


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2010)

Leute, wie soll man es denn sonst machen? Euch is ja gar nix recht... Die öfflt.rechtl abschaffen geht nicht, das wäre auch nicht gut. Wenn der ein oder andere unter Euch vlt. mal was älter wird, wird der bestimmt zu schätzen wissen, was die ÖR auch vor allem an informativen und interessanten Sendunden abietet, vor allem die Nachrichten. Das ist ein ganz anderes Niveau - ohne ÖR hätten wir bald durchgehend RTL2-Niveau mit den Top-3-Meldungen "Justin Timberlake bricht sich Bein beim Tanztraining - Toter durch Kokusnuss auf Samoa - Heidi Klum beißt Seal in seinen Schwanz"  

Wenn wir keine öfftl. rechtl. hätten, dann gäb es ausschließlich Unterhaltung im TV, sonst gar nix, auch die halbwegs seriösen Berichterstattungen usw. würden wegfallen, die ganzen Radiosender ebenso. Die ÖR haben nämlich gewisse Vorgaben über Informations- und "Lern"-Inhalt ihrer Programme, Stichwort "Bildungsauftrag", den die privaten nicht haben. Und die Politik hat da btw nix zu sagen - die Finanzierung ist zwar staatlich gesichert, aber die Inhalte sind formal unabhängig von der Politik (das einzelne Leute in den Sender von der Politik beeinflusst werden könnten, kann man nicht vermeiden, allein schon weil die selber ja auch eine politische Meinung haben)

So, und was ist da nun besser: wenn Leute freiwillig zahlen, das ganze aber hinten und vorne nicht reicht und immer teurer wird, weil die "Geiz ist Geil"- und "Unterm Strich zähl ich"-Gesellschaft der GEZ den Stinkefinger zeigt, obwohl die an sich zahlen müßten? Oder wenn jeder eine eher geringe Pauschale bezahlt, genau wie für andere Dinge, die von Steuergeldern gebaut werden, auch wenn man diese Dinge vlt. selber gar nicht benutzt? Keiner meckert zB, dass er selber die neue Brücke über die Autobahn noch nie benutzt hat und wohl auch nie benutzen wird... 


Eine kleinere Pauschale finde ich viel besser als wenn da Drückerkolonnen durch Land ziehen, um mehr Einnahmen zu genereiren, und in Gerichtsverhandundlungen kleine Firmen und Selbstständige ZU RECHT horrende Nachzahlungen leisten müssen, weil sie aus Unwissenheit ihre Angaben nicht Korrekt gemacht haben und über Jahre GEZ nachzahlen müssen...


----------



## Riot_deluxe (7. Mai 2010)

@ Herbboy

NTV, N24, Phoenix usw., Mensch braucht die ÖR nicht um sich zu informieren/bilden.

Ich zahle keine GEZ und das völlig legal, habe mich als Student davon befreien lassen...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Mai 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> NTV, N24, Phoenix usw., Mensch braucht die ÖR nicht um sich zu informieren/bilden.





			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> *Phoenix* ist ein öffentlich-rechtlicher Fernsehsender,  der in Kooperation von ARD und ZDF betrieben wird.


--> Quelle
Kann man aber auch wissen, ohne ÖR zu konsumieren.


----------



## d00mfreak (7. Mai 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> @ Herbboy
> 
> NTV, N24, Phoenix usw., Mensch braucht die ÖR nicht um sich zu informieren/bilden.



Na dann, gute nacht, wenn du dich solche Sender als ausreichend erachtest...


Mittlerweile bietet der ÖR das beste Programm...


----------



## Riot_deluxe (7. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> --> Quelle
> Kann man aber auch wissen, ohne ÖR zu konsumieren.



Okay, das ist mir jetzt peinlich, ich dachte immer Phoenix wäre ein privater Sender. Hab den auch so gut wie nie geschaut...

@doomfreak

Erkläre mir doch bitte, worin sich die Nachrichten/Dokus usw. von ÖR qualitativ von privaten wie N24, NTV usw. unterscheiden?

Ich persönlich nutze sowieso nur das Internet um mich zu informieren/bilden...


----------



## EinarN (7. Mai 2010)

padme schrieb:


> er hat ja geschrieben, dass er eine meldung im tv gesehen hat, ..wahrscheinlich bei den öffentlich rechtlichen


komischerweise kam die meldung genau um Mittag beim Mittagjournal bei RTL die Was immer so fiel Mist erzählen, "Justin Timberlake bricht sich Bein beim Tanztraining - Toter durch Kokusnuss auf Samoa - Heidi Klum beißt Seal in seinen Schwanz"     

GENAU die haben die Meldung Gebracht

@ Herbboy

Ich hab dir schon mal früher gesagt das TV geschmachksache ist egal was gesendet wird. Genau so wie es dich stört das RTL meldungen wie.......  "Justin Timberlake bricht sich Bein beim Tanztraining - Toter durch Kokusnuss auf Samoa - Heidi Klum beißt Seal in seinen Schwanz", genau so stört es auch mich wen ich nur noch schatzily - putzily, paherl und brückerl hören muss oder sonsiges schunkel- schunkel gejaule dargestellt von irgendwelche bis zu den ohren grinzenden teeny versagern, trompeten playback, nachrichten was mir hustend irgendwelche schlafmüzen vorlesen usw.

Wer was sendet steht hier nicht zur debate sondern UNSER GELD !


----------



## d00mfreak (7. Mai 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> @doomfreak
> 
> Erkläre mir doch bitte, worin sich die Nachrichten/Dokus usw. von ÖR qualitativ von privaten wie N24, NTV usw. unterscheiden?
> 
> Ich persönlich nutze sowieso nur das Internet um mich zu informieren/bilden...



Naja, "Dokus" über die Herstellung aller möglicher Fleischwaren, zig Sendungen über Polizei, Zoll, Gerichtsvollzieher ect. sowie haufenweise Beiträge basierend auf Gigantismus (Boahh ist der Bagger groß...), bzw. zur Verherrlichung von Militärtechnologie, empfinde ich nicht gerade als Programm, das bildet. Genauso finde ich Sendungen uninteressant, welche sich hauptsächlich damit befassen, wie ein junger Krösus am besten sein geerbtes Vermögen ausgeben kann (NTV Deluxe), oder welcher B-Movie Star nun schon wieder betrunken unter einem Tisch aufgefunden wurde (5th Avenue).

Wobei man noch dazu sagen muss, dass N24 und NTV nun doch zu den etwas leichter ertragbaren Sendern gehören. Zugegeben, einige Dokumentationen sind interessant, allerdings ist der allergrößte Teil Mist.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2010)

Die Nachrichten von NTV, N24&co sind zwar lang nicht so banal wie RTL2, aber von ARD/ZDF sind die noch meilenweit entfernt. Ich schau auch oft NTV, N24 usw., aber manchmal ist das echt einfach nicht auszuhalten. 

Was haben die zB für nen Sensationsreport-Journalimus an den Tag gelegt, als es "mal wieder" nen "Amoklauf" gab? Keine 30min nach Bekanntwerden kam schon der "Internetexperte" von N24 und zeigte, was es alles für Killerspiele gibt usw., man befasste sich zum 400. mal mit Columbine, schaltete alle 5min zu irgendeinem Typen, der noch 30km vom Ort des Geschehens weg war, zitierte ungefiltert und ohne Recherche auf die Richtigkeit irgendwelche Twitterkanäle, blendete dauernd in den Laufbandnachrichten "AMOKLAUF in Spasthausen - Opferzahl unklar *** AMOKLAUF sorgt für Chaos ***" usw. - und am Ende stellte sich raus, dass "nur" ein EX-Schüler seine Lehrerin aus Frust angegriffen und leicht verletzt hat und dann geflüchtet ist... wenn ARD/ZDF nicht als Gegenpol da wäre, würde das nur noch banaler und Sensationshaschender werden.

Natürlich kann man das AUCH machen, auch bei ARD gibt es ja zB "Brisant", die dann mit traruriger Klaviermusik unterlegt von einem Unfall an einem Bahnübergang berichten. Aber die ÖR haben daneben nunmal auch die PFLICHT auf einen Bildungsauftrag und für eine gewisse seriöse Berichterstattung über das Weltgeschen. Wenn das wegfiele, würden die privaten noch mehr auf Sensation und Show setzen.

zB auch das Kinderprogramm der ÖR ist pädagogisch ziemlich gut. In Polittalk-Sendungen erfährt man oft auch interessante Dinge und Standpunkte. Die Sportsendungen sind keine Selbstbeiweihräucherung des eigenen Senders und der tollen Moderatoren, sondern neutrale Berichterstattung, die nicht alle 10min von Werbung unterbrochen wird usw. 

Und dafür sollte IMHO durchaus eine kleine Abgabe im Rahmen des Zumutbaren sein, auch wenn einem selber die SAT1-News reichen und man lieber Heidi Klum beim Geldverdienen zuschaut, als bei einer Diskussion zu erfahren, wer und wie dafür sorgen will, dass WIR unseren normalen Lebensunterhalt verdienen können.

Beides hat seine Berechtigung, aber die ÖR müssen nunmal möglichst unabhängig agieren können, und dazu braucht es eine staatlich geregelte, aber unabhängige Finanzierung - es wäre fatal, wenn die zu sehr auf Werbeeinnahmen angewiesen wärem und dann mächtige Konzerne als Partner nötig würden und dadurch dann Meinungsmache erfolgen kann.


----------



## Professor Frink (7. Mai 2010)

Fernsehkritik-TV
Diese Seite befasst sich immerwieder mit der GEZ und aht auch einige Interessante Beiträge und Blogeinträge zu dem Thema parat.


----------



## padme (7. Mai 2010)

@herbboy
erstmal würde mich interessieren, ob du gez zahlst?

als nächstes möchte ich klarstellen, dass ich selbst kein tv besitze, aber in der woche ein paar std radio höre, und trotzdem werde ich dafür nicht bezahlen, ganz einfach, weil mein bescheidenes leben auch so schon teuer genug ist.

es ist ja schön ,dass du den unterschied zwischen sensationsjournalismus und objektiver berichterstattung kennst, und trotzdem frage ich mich, so wie du über die berichterstattung von n24 herziehst, warum schaust du es dann, wenn es dich so stört?

ich schau es nicht, rege mich im gegenzug auch nicht darüber auf, ganz einfach, weil es mir egal ist, da ich wie oben schon erwähnt, kein tv besitze.

..und zum schluss möchte ich mich noch klar gegen einen pauschalen beitrag aussprechen, weil es bei so einer kopfpauschale, erstens immer gründe geben wird diese in regelmässigen abständen zu erhöhen, an argumenten für eine steuererhöung mangelt es ja auch nicht, und zweitens trifft eine kopfpauschale immer nur die unterschicht, diejenigen die knapp über hartz4 leben, sind in solchen fällen immer die leidtragenden.
ausserdem darf man auch nie ausser acht lassen, dass das fernsehprogramm die interessen der gesellschaft wiederspiegeln, pflicht zur bildung hin oder her..
ich kann es einfach nicht nachvollziehen, dass in zeiten immens hoher lohnnebenkosten, jemand ernsthaft ein pauschale für den luxus tv fordert, es sei denn du arbeitest bei der gez..
ich will nix von dir persönlich, ich verstehs nur nicht.


----------



## Cop (7. Mai 2010)

padme schrieb:


> als nächstes möchte ich klarstellen, dass ich selbst kein tv besitze, aber in der woche ein paar std radio höre, und trotzdem werde ich dafür nicht bezahlen, ganz einfach, weil mein bescheidenes leben auch so schon teuer genug ist.
> 
> 
> ausserdem darf man auch nie ausser acht lassen, dass das fernsehprogramm die interessen der gesellschaft wiederspiegeln,




Zu eins, also Klaust du auch in Geschäften, weil das Leben Teuer genug ist ?

zu zwei, wie bitte willst du das entscheiden, einen Urnengang am Sonntag, na dann mal viel Spass beim Musikantenstadl 24std an Tag, weil die meisten die um ihre Interessen zu Vertreten und Sonntags dazu Wählen gehen würden die Älteren sind, und das ist dann Demokratisch entschiedenes TV !


----------



## padme (7. Mai 2010)

Cop schrieb:


> Zu eins, also Klaust du auch in Geschäften, weil das Leben Teuer genug ist ?



..das ist einfach lächerlich solche vergleiche zu ziehen.

ich hab auch keine lust über moral und sitten in der gesellschaft zu rezipieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2010)

Cop schrieb:


> Also erstmal wollen die das über ein Gesetz ändern, womit die Richter dann ausgehebelt sind!



Wenn ein Ansatzpunkt für Richter besteht, dann weil zweckgebundene Abgaben jemandem auferlegt werden sollen, der mit diesem Zweck gar nichts zu tun hat. Das könnte problematisch hinsichtlich Gleichbehandlung,... werden und damit sind wir beim Grundgesetz. Man weiß es bei heutigen Politikern zwar nicht, aber eine Grundgesetzänderung wegen der GEZ halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich.



> Und dann soll nur das vorhandensein einer Antennen Dose reichen um diese Gebür über die Nebenkosten (wie bei den meisten Kabelgebühr) einzutreiben,



Das wär toll.
Dann Mauer ich (TVB-T-Opfer) die Dose zu und zahl nichts mehr 





Herbboy schrieb:


> Die ÖR haben nämlich gewisse Vorgaben über Informations- und "Lern"-Inhalt ihrer Programme, Stichwort "Bildungsauftrag", den die privaten nicht haben.



Afaik geht der Löwenanteil der GEZ-Einnahmen ins Unterhaltungsfernsehen (Gottschalk, Mutantenstadl, Fußball,...) 
Und die investigativeren Journalismusbeiträge (Panorama, Frontal,... - aber auch immer wieder der reale Irrsinn von X3) haben teilweise ein Niveau, für dass sich Spiegel TV fast so schämen würde. (und das will aus meinem Mund was heißen)
Das einzige, was ich bei den ÖR noch regelmäßig sehenswert finde, sind die Nachrichten und Naturdokus - letztere sind aber zu 90% BBC-Produktionen, weil die ÖR sowas nicht mehr finanzieren wollen.




Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Erkläre mir doch bitte, worin sich die Nachrichten/Dokus usw. von ÖR qualitativ von privaten wie N24, NTV usw. unterscheiden?



Für NTV kann ich nicht sprechen, aber bei N24 solltest du es mit 10 Minuten Vergleichsgucken rausfinden können. Die Informationen, die die typische N24"Doku" in einer Stunde vermittelt, hätten problemlos Platz in diesem Post und z.B. bei den US-Technik/Militär-Dokus, die gefühlt 1/3 der Beiträge ausmachen, sollte nochmal eine Gegendarstellung in doppelter Länge folgen, um den verzerrten Eindruck wieder gerade zu biegen. Das zweite Drittel des Programs -"Wie wird XYZ hersgestellt?" bewegt sich auf einem Niveau, dass eher ein Fall für die Sendung mit dem Klaus denn für die Sendung mit der Maus wäre und das letzte gefühlte Drittel besteht aus Beiträgen übers Essen, denen man in jeder Sekunde anmerkt, dass N24 zu Pro7 gehört.


----------



## Poulton (7. Mai 2010)

Die GEZ mag zur Zeit der Gründung durchaus brauchbar und nötig gewesen sein, um auf den wenigen Frequenzen die es gab, Ordnung zu haben. Nur gehört dieses Problem, dank Kabel, Satellit und Internet sowie digitale Antenne, schon lange der Vergangenheit an. Bei den Unmengen an Privatsendern sowie Pay-TV kann auch keiner mehr sagen, das es nichts für Ihn gäbe. Folglich sollte langsam aber sicher auch der Rundfunk dem Prinzip von Angebot und Nachfrage unterworfen werden, wie es auf dem Zeitungs -und Zeitschriftenmarkt schon seit Jahrzehnten üblich(und dort jammert auch niemand rum das es so ist) ist. 
Auch kann von einem Bildungsauftrag mittlerweile nicht mehr die Rede sein. Politische Indoktrination mit rot-grünen Gutmenschentum trifft es wohl eher: *gegenstimme.net - Sudel-Ede’s Enkel bei KIKA*

Wobei sich mir gerade die Frage auftut, warum noch niemand der Damen und Herren bei der GEZ auf die Idee gekommen ist, eine öffentlich-rechtliche Tageszeitung rauszubringen?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (8. Mai 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> ................
> Auch kann von einem Bildungsauftrag mittlerweile nicht mehr die Rede sein. Politische Indoktrination mit rot-grünen Gutmenschentum trifft es wohl eher: *gegenstimme.net - Sudel-Ede’s Enkel bei KIKA*




Nieder mit der Indoktrination der rot-grünen Gutmenschen!
Es lebe die meinungsfreie Meinung der braun-schwarz-gelben Bösmenschen!


Abgesehen davon, dass ich über den Blödsinn dieser verlinkten Seite herzlich ablachen konnte, zeigt mir das Beispiel deutlich, woher du teilweise deine profunden Informationen beziehst und damit dein Weltbild betonierst.
Besser aber fast noch (vom Spaßfaktor her) sind die Kommentare zu den Artikeln dort. 
Ganz großes Kino. 

Und weil es ja hier um die GEZ geht: Nieder mit der GEZ - der rot-grünen Indoktrinationsfinanzbeschaffungsanstalt! 


Edit:
Is denn bei euch schon wieder oder immer noch Karneval oder gab´s Kasper zum Abendbrot?


----------



## Poulton (8. Mai 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Is denn bei euch schon wieder oder immer noch Karneval oder gab´s Kasper zum Abendbrot?


Hat der Herr auch was ernsthaftes zu bieten? Wie ich sehe (mal wieder) nicht.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (8. Mai 2010)

Hätte ich gewußt, dass du auf deinen zuvor geposteten Quatsch eine ernsthafte Antwort erwartet hast ....  
Im Übrigen war meine Antwort auf dich sehr wohl zwar sarkastisch gehalten, jedoch nicht im mindesten witzig gemeint sondern sehr ernsthaft. Ich mache mir nämlich ernsthaft Sorgen um jemanden der mit solchem Gedankengut hausieren geht. Bin ja schon froh, dass du nicht gleich die große Munition ausgepackt hast:
Linkssein - Folge von Wahrnehmungsstörungen oder Ausdruck von Bosheit?  Gegenstimme 


Zum Thema:
Also, ich finde man sollte die Gebühr für die ÖR absenken und im Gegenzug die überbordende Verwaltung und den Intendantenrat abschaffen. 
Die Gebühr sollte von den Finanzämtern eingezogen werden und je nach Höhe des Konsums der ÖR individuell abgerechnet sowie mit einer minimalen Grundgebühr zur Kostendeckung gekoppelt werden.
Abgesehen davon ist es unerheblich, was ich mir darüber für ernsthafte Gedanken mache, weil es die Entscheidungsträger einen lauwarmen ... interessiert, was Hinz oder Kunz darüber denkt. 
Hauptsache die Kohle fließt weiter.

Noch Fragen? 
(Ja, ich zahle die Gebühren und sehe das ähnlich wie Herbboy)


----------



## EinarN (8. Mai 2010)

Ich weis nicht ob die volgenden  links bereits gepostet wurden, aber ich denke man solte sich *DAS HIER* und *DAS HIER* ansehen !

Beim erste link gibt es auch eine PDF Datei zum runter laden, ein 85 Seitigen gutachten.

*ZITAT aus den ZWEITEN LINK:*

Die FDP kritisiert das Vorhaben der SPD, sich von der geräteabhängigen Rundfunkgebühr abzuwenden, als unzureichend, es werde nur alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen präsentiert. Den Gebührenzahlern wäre damit nicht geholfen, da "die GEZ mit ihrem riesigen Verwaltungsapparat und ihren fragwürdigen Methoden erhalten bliebe". Stattdessen fordert die FDP eine "niedrige, einfache und gerechte Medienabgabe unabhängig von der Art des Empfangsgerätes". Mit dieser Medienabgabe, die jeder volljährige Bürger zahlen müsste, könne die Finanzierung des Rundfunks sinnvoll neu geordnet werden. *Außerdem könne man so "die GEZ mit ihren fragwürdigen Überwachungsmethoden abschaffen"*

*ZITAT ENDE !

*Ich denke das eins solte noch klar sein:

Unabhängig von was gesendet wird und was nicht, von uhrzeiten und geschmäcker, die GEZ in der Jezigen Form ist UNTRAGBAR, die Gebühren eintreiberei bewegt sich am rande des Gesetzes und eine änderung ist diesbezüglich schon längst Überfällig.


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Mai 2010)

die GEZ ist der größte Zigeunerverein Deutschlands 
ich finde es sollte in Fernsehrgeräten, Radios usw ein modul geben, mit dem man die sender der GEZ sperren könnte und dann müsste man diese scheiss-steuer nicht mehr bezahlen (ich brauch keinen der GEZ sender, für mich wäre so ein Modul also genial). Und für die leute die doch noch die sender der GEZ haben wollen, gibt es auch die möglichkeit die Sender zu entsperren, und die müssen halt die steuer dann zahlen.... 
aber ich glaub nicht dran, dass der schrott mal irgendwann abgeschafft wird -.-


----------



## EinarN (15. Mai 2010)

Wen du denkst das die chinesen oder wer auch immer diese ramsch glotzen extra für deutschland mit ANTI GEZ modulle austaten, dann biste echt am falschen dampfer


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Mai 2010)

Die chinesen klauen alle technologien VON uns, dann können sie auch mal was FÜR uns machen   für geld machen die mehr als du denkst 
aber es wäre auf jeden falll ne einführung die vielen menschen hier in deutschland entgegenkommen würde.


----------



## EinarN (16. Mai 2010)

Wird mit sicherheit nicht passieren.
Alternativ, kannste ja selber die Antennen Anschlüsse und den Analogen TV Tuner von ein Autorisierten techniker ausbauen lassen und eine ausbaubestätigung den GEZ Vorliegen. 
Dann gilt deine Glotze eventuell als PC Monitor und du bist die los.

Wer sich eine "all in one" glotze kauft, auf den "geiz ist geil" trip ist, und ein DVB-T Tuner in der glotze mit verbaut hat, ist selber schuld. 

Mit der Heutigen technik kann man auch ein Autoradio umgehen. die was nicht bei jeden Schritt den Verkehrfunk hören wollen und nur Music im Auto brauchen kein Auto radio. Ein Fernbedienbaren Festplatten player für 50 EURO tut es auch. Festplatte zur sicherheit via wechselramen anschliesen so das man die HDD mit der Music samlung beim verlassen des fahrzeug mitnehmen kann und ist gut.
Noch einfacher geht es wen man ein Verstärker im auto hat, ein 5 Euro Anschluss basteln so das man den MP3 Player von den kopfhörer ausgang am Verstärker anschliesen kann und man hat reichlich Music.

Hat man kinder, will man filme im Auto kunken um die kleinen ruig zu halten, gibt es genug 12 V DVD Player was man da benützen kann.

Wen man ein wenig nachdenkt, gibt es unmengen an alternativen was man einsetzen kann anstatt diese überteuerten "sinlosen fasselbuden" wofür man auch noch abkasiert wird.

Wer es Hight Tech will, ein Intel Atom MB von Zotac Verbauen, ein HTPC im Auto, ( CAR PC ) via W-Lan mit den Handy Verbinden fürs Internet und Internet Streaming radio Hören, Music u. Filme von der HDD, alles Abrufbar über Display / touch Screen. Kostet einiges aber ist letztendlich nicht so teuer als so ein Schwachsinigen 300 EURO Al in one Autoradio + Gez Gebüren auf lebenszeit.

Hier noch mehr infos zur Car PC : http://www.car-pc.info/

Wen man die GEZ Gebühren Berücksichtigt was man quasi auf Lebenszeit Heraus Schmeist für ein Dämliches 50 EURO Autoradio, ist so ein Car PC wesentlich Günstiger.
Berechne mal wie Fiele CAR PC kannst du dir in 3 Jahre kaufen nur aus den Geld was an GEZ gebühren für das Autoradio drauf geht?

WÜrde ich mir z.B. Heute ein Neues Auto kaufen, würde ich diesen 100% ohne radio kaufen und wen der per Zwang in irgendwelchen Paket mit dabei ist wie z.B. "klang u. Klima" u. so änlichen Quatsch, wurde ich das teil ausbauen bevor ich das auto vom autohaus abhole u. zulasse.

Meiner meinung nach, wen der endverbraucher ein wenig umdenkt, von diesen klassischen veralteten Radio TV tripp runter kommen wurde, könnte er nicht nur ein haufen geld sparen (langfristig gegesehen) sondern auch jede menge stress u. ärger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> aber es wäre auf jeden falll ne einführung die vielen menschen hier in deutschland entgegenkommen würde.



Es würde aber dem Grundgedanken eines öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunks wiedersprechen.





EinarN schrieb:


> Wird mit sicherheit nicht passieren.
> Alternativ, kannste ja selber die Antennen Anschlüsse und den Analogen TV Tuner von ein Autorisierten techniker ausbauen lassen und eine ausbaubestätigung den GEZ Vorliegen.
> Dann gilt deine Glotze eventuell als PC Monitor und du bist die los.



Da es (afaik) keine analogen TV-Sender mehr gibt, hat sich das mit dem Monitor sowieso erledigt. Allerdings kommen über Kabel, Satellit und Inet auch alle Inhalte in gleichem Maße rein. Da gibts nur entweder oder.
(und apropos Inet: Angeschlossene Computer zählen auch als Empfangsgerät)




> Berechne mal wie Fiele CAR PC kannst du dir in 3 Jahre kaufen nur aus den Geld was an GEZ gebühren für das Autoradio drauf geht?



Soviel Car-PC, wie man für 207,36€ bekommt. Also ca. einen halben, wenn man die Peripherie mitzählt?


----------



## EinarN (19. Mai 2010)

@ ruyven_macaran

Das thema PC hatten wir schon und es hat kein sinn das thema zu wiederolen.
eon PC ist kein Rundfunk Gerät auch wen es zum empfang erweitert werden kann. Das bereichtigt eine Gez Abkasierung NICHT.

Auch ein PC Monitor kann zum TV Gerät umfunktioniert werden und für Monitore wird auch kein GEZ Bezahlt und das Gleche gilt auch fürs Handy was bereitz per Gerichtsbeschluss "gegessen" ist.

Was Car PC Betrifft, Langfristig Gesehen ist es Sinvoler als Jahrelang hunderte von Euros der GEZ im Rachen zu schmeissen während man in der Karre ein 30 Euro blaupunkt furz ab werk verbaut hat.

Mein Beispiel berufte sich auf 3 Jahre, da in Deutschland fast jeder nacht 3 Jahre sein auto Wechselt. Ist aber nicht gang und gebe weil so was muss man nicht umbedingt mit den auto mitverkaufen und wen man das tut, holt man sich das geld wieder heraus auch wen nur 50% da der rest von 50% aus GEZ Einsparnisse in der Haushaltskasse eingespielt wird.

OK. Car PC ist eine Alternative u. Geschmacksache. 
Ich habs nur alls ALTERNATIVE Erwähnt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. Mai 2010)

,,Es würde aber dem Grundgedanken eines öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunks wiedersprechen."
hmm, öffentlich, das wort lässt mich an kostenlose sachen denken die jeder sehen darf. wenn die sender öffetnlich sind, warum bezahlt man sie den. Und seid doch mal ehrlich: viele leute gucken diese sender wie ARD und ZDF heute gar nicht mehr, aber müssen trotzdem für den rotz bezahlen. also wenn das fair und rechtlich ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr. Der sender mag gut sein für renter und politiker, aber nicht für junge leute


----------



## JePe (23. Mai 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und seid doch mal ehrlich: viele leute gucken diese sender wie ARD und ZDF heute gar nicht mehr, aber müssen trotzdem für den rotz bezahlen.



In die Arbeitslosenversicherung zahlst Du auch nicht erst ein, wenn Dein Job weg ist. 

ARD, ZDF & Co. sind kein Pay-TV, sondern (ueberwiegend) gebuehrenfinanziert und haben einen Grundversorgungsauftrag. Ob Du mit der Art und Weise, wie dieser realisiert wird, einverstanden bist, ist unterm Strich Dein persoenliches Problem. Ich bin zwar kein Paedagoge - aber wenn ich die morgendlichen Kinderprogramme in der ARD mit der quietschbuntpeng-Ruhigstellgruetze von RTL2 vergleiche, waere ich eher fuer die Abschaltung des letztgenannten Senders.


----------



## EinarN (23. Mai 2010)

@ CPU-GPU

Ich denke du Verwechselst da was und nicht nur du sondern andere auch.
mit der GEZ bezahlt man nicht die sender oder was gesendet wird.

Mit der GEZ bezahlst du *Die Nützung von rundfunk* deswegen nennt es sich auch *RUNDFUNK GEBÜHREN* und nicht sender gebühren bzw. TV station gebühren.
Quasi du bezahlst die nützung sogenannten radiowellen /frequenzen da du die möglichkeit hast mit dein gerät diese zu empfangen, egal was es ist, radio oder tv signale.

Ist verglechbar mit eine PKW Maut bzw. hier in Deutschland LKW Maut.
Diese wird bezahlt da du mit den LKW (im Ausland PKW) *die Strasse benützt*, egal welche karre du fahrst bzw. welchen LKW, egal ob Trabby oder Lamborgini, egal ob 22 Tonnen Kipper oder Sattelzug. Du fahrst auf der verdammte strasse. Beim GEZ bezahlst du auch nur die *STRASSE = RUNDFUNK* und nicht was auf der Strasse Fahrt.

"Ihr" verwechselt andauernd die Strasse (Rundfunk) mit den Autos (sender / sendungen) was auf der Strase (rundfunk) fahren.

Bis hier, so weit, so gut.

Das problem jedoch bei gez:

1 - Hier muss ich autobahn maut (rundfunk) bezahlen auch en ich kein auto habe (Radio / TV) nur weil die gez davon ausgeht das ich irgendwann mir eins kaufe.
2 - Ich muss autobahn maut (rundfunk) bezahlen auch wen ich ein Fahrrad oder Tritroller (PC u. Handy) habe weil es könnte ja sein das ich diese in eine HARLEY tune (erweiterungen zum epfang auf PC u. Handy) und dann auf der autobahn fahre (riundfunk empfange)

Mit so eine kranke abzock einstellung kann kein normaler mensch einverstanden sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2010)

@EinarN:
Aus den GEZ-Gebühren werden die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender finanziert.






CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ,,Es würde aber dem Grundgedanken eines öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunks wiedersprechen."
> hmm, öffentlich, das wort lässt mich an kostenlose sachen denken die jeder sehen darf. wenn die sender öffetnlich sind, warum bezahlt man sie den.



Ich weiß nicht, ob dir schon mal jemand etwas vom "Kapitalismus" erzählt hat. Aber um den relevanten Punkt kurz abzuhaken: Etwas, dass nicht bezahlt wird, existiert in dieser Gesellschaft nicht (lange). Das gilt übrigens für alle öffentlichen Einrichtungen.



> Und seid doch mal ehrlich: viele leute gucken diese sender wie ARD und ZDF heute gar nicht mehr, aber müssen trotzdem für den rotz bezahlen. also wenn das fair und rechtlich ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr. Der sender mag gut sein für renter und politiker, aber nicht für junge leute



Das du mit dem Program nicht einverstanden bist (bin ich auch nicht), hat wiederum wenig mir dem Grundprinzip öffentlich rechtlicher Medien zu tun. Das ist einfach eine Fehlplanung der Verantwortlichen.
Wenn ich mir den Stuss angucke, den die privaten senden, sind daran aber nicht die Gebühren schuld.


----------



## EinarN (23. Mai 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @EinarN:
> Aus den GEZ-Gebühren werden die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender finanziert.


Tja, was damit finantiert wird, spielt eigentlich keine rolle.
Die können auch den teufel damit finantieren wen es darauf ankommt.
fakt ist das du mit der GEZ wie erwähnt die rundfunk Gebühren bezahlst.

Das man es mitlerweile zu 100% weis was mit den geld passiert ist wieder was anderes.

Ich bezahle z.B. auch hundesteuer 2 x so teuer alls wie für eine Dacia Sandero (yorkie = 180 EURO steuer Pro jahr, Dacia Sandero = 90 EURO Steuer pro jahr) und hab keine ahnung welche soldaten in afganistan damit finantiert werden, welche kranke grössenwahnsins städteprojekte oder ob nicht das geld als geschenk in den grichischen hintern geschoben wird.

Wen wir bei alle steuerverschwendungen in deutschland bzw. landesausgaben wissen wurden mit 100% genauigkeit, was mit den geldern passiert was uns abkassiert werden wie bei der GEZ, wurde hier möglicherweise es zu eine revolution kommen noch schlechter alls in rumänien in 1989 oder der jugoslavien krig. 

Um es erlich auf den punkt zu bringen, in fast jeden land dieser welt werden rundfunk gebühren berechnet. 
Ich weis nicht ob es ein land gibt wo diese nicht bezahlt werden, wo der staat so was den bürgern nicht in rechnung stellt aber nicht so wie hier.

In Rumänien z.B. gibt es eine Pauschale pro quartal was zu bezahlen ist. 
Da ist unwichtig ob du 1 radio und / oder ein TV gerät hast oder ein gesammtes lager wahrenhaus von den beiden. 
Der Betrag ist etwa 4 EURO für Radio und 6 EURO für TV. In Ungarn, Polen, Tschehei ist es auch so. 
Andere länder, weis ich nicht aber ich denke das niergendwo wird eine derartige verarschende abzocke betrieben wie in Deutschland mit derartige unsummen und das ist das Problem.

Wurde es auch hier so sein wie z.B. in Rumänien das man eine geringere summe pauschal zu bezahlen hat, wurde mit sicherheit keiner ein problem haben das zu bezahlen weil dieser rundfunk gequatsche ist eigentlich nicht mehr wert. Auch 10 EURO für Radio u. TV ist schon an der schmerzensgrenze nur weil irgendwass über den äterr gesendet u. empfangen wird. 
Da wird eigentlich...... LUFT BEZAHLT, etwas unsichtbares.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Mai 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> fakt ist das du mit der GEZ wie erwähnt die rundfunk Gebühren bezahlst.
> 
> Das man es mitlerweile zu 100% weis was mit den geld passiert ist wieder was anderes.



Scheinbar nicht da du dich darüber ja aufregst. 



EinarN schrieb:


> Ich bezahle z.B. auch hundesteuer ... hab keine ahnung welche soldaten in afganistan damit finantiert werden, welche kranke grössenwahnsins städteprojekte oder ob nicht das geld als geschenk in den grichischen hintern geschoben wird.



Die Hundesteuer wird von der jeweiligen Kommune eingefordert und auch nur dort verwendet! Somit hat die Hundesteuer nichts mit Afhanistan oder den Griechen zu tun, allenfalls mit den Bauprojekten der Kommune!




EinarN schrieb:


> Da wird eigentlich...... LUFT BEZAHLT, etwas unsichtbares.



Hm, also sind die Technik und die Menschen, die dafür sorgen das diese Wellen durch den Äther geschickt werden, für dich nur Luft?


----------



## EinarN (23. Mai 2010)

Wortverdreher ! 

Wozu soll ich mich darüber aufregen? Was hab ich davon wen ich mich aufrege? Kann ich was endern? NEIN ! Kann ich nicht.

Hundesteuer, GEZ + , + , + , ... PLUUUS jede menge dreck = Heraus geschmissenes geld. Was die komunen betrifft, die sind die schlimmsten weil jeder dorftrottel von bürgermeister sich auf kosten der steuerzahler ein denkmal setzen muss und die städte zusabbert mit irgendwelche drecks immobilien was kein schwein braucht.

Ne. Die menschen sind fü mich keine Luft aber die was für der Technic sorgen das radiowellen von A nach B kommen, sehen mit sicherheit nicht mal eine müde grosche von das was bezahlt wird. Letztendlich radiowellen werden auch in andere bereiche der komunikation benüzt wo keine GEZ berechnet wird. Das beginnt bei den amateur funkern bis hin zum polizeifunk. Bezahlt die polizei GEZ wel sie zweck komunikation radiowellenbenützen? Nein. Bezahlen sie mit sicherheit nicht. Nurder Blöde Ottonormal verbraucher, muss für jeden einzelnen furz taschenradio bluten bis es ihn oben heraus hängt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2010)

Wenn du keinen Grund siehst, dich aufzuregen, dann bitte dich hiermit, es zu unterlassen und uns deinen Spam zu ersparen. Hier geht es um die GEZ und ihren Sinn im Rahmen des öffentlich rechtlichen Rundfunks (den du scheinbar nicht verstehen bzw. trotz eindeutiger Regelungen abstreiten willst), nicht um "EinarN regt sich (nicht) auf".


----------



## EinarN (23. Mai 2010)

Doch ich verstehe es sehr gut und wie du schon sagst RUNDFUNK und das wird Bezahlt. Ich wollte das nur Technisch Darstellen und Aufklären da hier äpfel mit birnen verwechselt werden auf stursinige art und weise aber es scheint so das alles was dir irgendwie nicht past, bezeichnest du als SPAM und........... nein. Ich rege mich nicht auf da ich (wie bereitz erwähnt) seit gut 15 jahre kein GEZ mehr Bezahle.

Mit aufregungen ereiche ich nichts. Mit ein guten anwalt schon.
aber auch diese info ist möglicherweise für dich SPAM.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (23. Mai 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Ich wollte das nur Technisch Darstellen und Aufklären da hier äpfel mit birnen verwechselt werden auf stursinige art und weise...


Doch nicht etwa damit?:


> Mit der GEZ bezahlst du *Die Nützung von rundfunk*  deswegen nennt es sich auch *RUNDFUNK GEBÜHREN*  und nicht sender gebühren bzw. TV station gebühren.
> Quasi du bezahlst die nützung sogenannten radiowellen /frequenzen da du  die möglichkeit hast mit dein gerät diese zu empfangen, egal was es ist,  radio oder tv signale.


Also, bevor du hier gedenkst andere User anzupflaumen solltest du dich  erst mal kundig machen für was die Rundfunkgebühr bezahlt wird!
Hier kannst du dich informieren für was die GEZ die Rundfunkgebühren einzieht:
Kommission zur Ermittlung des Finanzbedarfs der Rundfunkanstalten


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. Mai 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Wortverdreher



Wüsste nicht welche Wörter ich denn in dem zitierten Post von dir umgedreht hätte?!


----------



## EinarN (24. Mai 2010)

@ SpaM_BoT



> Also, bevor du hier gedenkst andere User anzupflaumen solltest du dich erst mal kundig machen für was die Rundfunkgebühr bezahlt wird!


Ich weis wozu diese in deutschland bezahlt werden. 
Dürfte normalerweise nicht so sein das damit TV sender finantiert werden.

@ ConNerVos



> Wüsste nicht welche Wörter ich denn in dem zitierten Post von dir umgedreht hätte?!


Damit ist gemeint deine euserung zu mein posting abschnitt:

_"Da wird eigentlich...... LUFT BEZAHLT, etwas unsichtbares"_


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Dürfte normalerweise nicht so sein das damit TV sender finantiert werden.



Entschuldige, aber wenn in Deutschland gesetzlich vorgeschrieben wird, dass etwas so sein soll, dann darf es ausdrücklich auch so sein.


----------



## EinarN (24. Mai 2010)

Und nun sind wir bei ein punkt gelandet wo man eigentlich eine komplette nation alls heulsüsen abstempeln könnte da ausser jammereien im einzelnen passiert nichts, anstatt gegen diese geseze vor zu gehen.

Das ist nur in diesen forum der 4'te GEZ Jammerthread (wen ich richtig gezählt habe). 

Nun, um nicht wieder als SPAMER abgestempelt zu werden, klicke ich mich von den gespräch aus, weil die gesammte jammerei hier verläuft so wie so ins nirvana wie all die anderen topics auch ohne irgend ein ergebniss.


----------



## TheRammbock (24. Mai 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber wenn in Deutschland gesetzlich vorgeschrieben wird, dass etwas so sein soll, dann darf es ausdrücklich auch so sein.



Ist es ein Gesetz, das ich Rundfunkgebühren zahlen "muß"?


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Mai 2010)

JA.

Die Idee GEZ - Gebühren als Steuer einzutreiben wird vieles erleichtern, vorallem den Bürger, da Steuerhinterziehung ganz anders bestraft wird:

- keine Verjährung
- keine Begnadigung
- immer Strafgebühren und saftige ZINSEN


----------



## TheRammbock (24. Mai 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> JA.
> 
> Die Idee GEZ - Gebühren als Steuer einzutreiben wird vieles erleichtern, vorallem den Bürger, da Steuerhinterziehung ganz anders bestraft wird.


 
Wenn das JA auf mich bezogen war, dann möcht ich mal bitte wissen WO das GESETZ verankert ist oder welche Paragraphen dafür verantwortlich sein sollen.


----------



## JePe (24. Mai 2010)

Rundfunkgebuehrenstaatsvertrag.


----------



## TheRammbock (24. Mai 2010)

Das ist mal eine Aussage, hab ich schon ein wenig eingelesen, nein, nicht auf Wikipedia


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ist es ein Gesetz, das ich Rundfunkgebühren zahlen "muß"?



Ob die Gebührenpflicht auch auf Gesetzesniveau festgeschrieben ist, weiß ich nicht (fest- und vorgeschrieben sind die Regeln auf alle Fälle), in dem Fall ging es aber darum, dass die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender aus den Gebühren finanziert werden. Das ist iirc gesetzlich so geregelt.


----------



## TheRammbock (25. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mich sehr viel belesen über das Thema ... Regeln sind keine Gesetze. Es wird so hingenommen. Man muß keine Gebühren zahlen. Es gibt KEINE rechtliche Handhabe! 

Aber das die Sender daraus finasnziert werden "sollten" dafür gibt es das Gesetz. Hat aber ja mit mir als "Endanwender" nüscht zu tun ...


----------



## JePe (25. Mai 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ich hab mich sehr viel belesen über das Thema ... Regeln sind keine Gesetzte. Es wird so hingenommen. Man muß keine Gebühren zahlen. Es gibt KEINE rechtliche Handhabe!



Ich weiss nicht was Du so liest. Und ich weiss auch nicht, wieviel Du von dem, was Du liest, verstehst. Aber eine Rechtsnorm muss nicht explizit "Gesetz" heissen, um verbindlich zu sein. Falls Dir gegenteilige Informationen vorliegen: bring uns doch einfach mal mit Deinem Insiderwissen zum Schmunzeln?


----------



## TheRammbock (25. Mai 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Aber eine Rechtsnorm muss nicht explizit "Gesetz" heissen, um verbindlich zu sein. Falls Dir gegenteilige Informationen vorliegen: bring uns doch einfach mal mit Deinem Insiderwissen zum Schmunzeln?



Mit welchen RECHTEN ist die GEZ denn ausgestattet, wenn es ein Gesetz ist?

Rechtsnorm ist nicht verbindlich, oder?!

Ich bin gerne bereit mich "belehren" zu lassen.


----------



## JePe (25. Mai 2010)

Die GEZ ist im verwaltungsrechtlichen Sinne eine Behoerde / einer Behoerde gleichgestellt und kann als solche Gebuehrenbescheide erlassen.

So. Und jetzt kommst Du.


----------



## TheRammbock (25. Mai 2010)

Aha ...

Und was passiert, wenn ich diesen Gebührenbescheiden nicht nachkomme?


----------



## JePe (25. Mai 2010)

Tja. Dasselbe was Dir blueht, wenn Du das Finanzamt betuppst. Entweder merkt es keiner, dann bist Du einfach eine weitere (zensiert) Ratte, die das Gemeinwesen beshicet oder Du wirst erwischt, ggf. zur Zahlung verdonnert und notfalls wird zwangsvollstreckt.

Darf ich jetzt nochmals und einigermassen energisch darum bitten, dass Du Dein Insiderwissen mit uns teilst anstatt nur die x-te Gegenfrage zu stellen?


----------



## TheRammbock (25. Mai 2010)

Das Finanzamt wird ganz andere Mittel auffahren. Die GEZ ist im Grunde nix anderes als ein Inkassounternehmen. Aber das nur am Rande. 

Ich hätte noch viele weitere Fragen ... Aber lassen wir das, sonst schlagen wir uns hier noch die Köppe ein. 

Eine Suchmaschiene deiner Wahl würde dir helfen ... Ist ja kein Geheimniss, wenn man suchen will, dann findet man auch!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. Mai 2010)

Ach @TheRammbock...
Ich weis, du hättest es gern dass die Runfunkgebühr keine gesetzliche Grundlage hätte, und die Erhebung kein geltendes Recht wär. Aber dem ist nicht so!
Gesetzliche Grundlage ist der Rundfunkgebührenstaatsvertrag und der Rundfunkfinanzierungsstaatsvertrag, diese wurden per Ratifizierung zu geltendes Landesrecht, was wiederum die Erhebung der Runfunkgebühr erlaubt.


----------



## JePe (26. Mai 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch viele weitere Fragen ...



Ich habe nur zwei.

1. Wieso ist das bisher noch keinem Anwalt und auch keinem Richter aufgefallen? Merkwuerdig, oder?

2. Ich will keine Suchmaschine bemuehen. Ich bestehe darauf, dass Du, der Du Dich belesen hast, uns aufklaerst. Kannst Du das?


----------



## TheRammbock (26. Mai 2010)

Soll ich mich nun wirklich zu dem Kindergarten hinreißen lassen? 

Hat er das jetzt wirklich geschrieben? Ja, hat er.

Es ist einigen Richtern und auch vielen anderen Menschen aufgefallen. Die haben sich auch aufgelehnt. Rate mal was mit diesen passiert ist. Und rate mal warum du auf DEINEN Programmen davon nichts erfährst So traurig, das ich nur noch lachen kann ... 

Du kannst ja bestehen auf was du willst. ICH WERDE DIR EINE ANTWORT SCHULDIG BLEIBEN! Warum? Weil du in der Meinung so festgefahren bist und ich dich mit nichts weltlichen "Überzeugen" könnte, was ich ja nicht mal vor hatte. Du magst Systemtreu sein und zahlen. Fakt ist, ich nicht. 

Auch ist mir bewußt das du mich gerne als Verschwörungstheoretiker abtun möchtest. Dies sei dir gegönnt. Denn ICH lasse JEDEM seine Meinung. 

Mit den allerfreundlichsten Grüßen 

Rammbock


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. Mai 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Es ist einigen Richtern und auch vielen anderen Menschen aufgefallen. Die haben sich auch aufgelehnt. Rate mal was mit diesen passiert ist. Und rate mal warum du auf DEINEN Programmen davon nichts erfährst...


Was ist denn "einigen Richtern" und "vielen anderen Menschen" aufgefallen? Und von was erfahren wir nicht auf "unseren Programmen"?
Wär schon nett uns zu sagen was du damit meinst, und bitte anhand glaubhafter Quellen belegen!



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Du magst Systemtreu sein und zahlen.


Du meinst also, all diejenigen die die Runfunkgebühr zahlen sind Systemtreu? Nun, dann wäre es doch mal an der Zeit von dir erklärt zu bekommen was die Zahlung der Runfunkgebühr mit "Systemtreue" zu tun hat!


----------



## TheRammbock (26. Mai 2010)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Was ist denn "einigen Richtern" und "vielen anderen Menschen" aufgefallen? Und von was erfahren wir nicht auf "unseren Programmen"? Wär schon nett uns zu sagen was du damit meinst, und bitte anhand glaubhafter Quellen belegen!



Ein nettes Buch zum Beispiel ist von Bernd Höcker und nennt sich Blockwart-TV, einfach mal lesen. 



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Du meinst also, all diejenigen die die Runfunkgebühr zahlen sind Systemtreu? Nun, dann wäre es doch mal an der Zeit von dir erklärt zu bekommen was die Zahlung der Runfunkgebühr mit "Systemtreue" zu tun hat!



Die BRD ist eine Firma, KÖNNTE dir vielleicht bekannt sein. Die GEZ ist, sagen wir mal, ein Sub-Unternehmen. Wenn ich nun für Leistungen zahle, die im Vertrag geregelt sind, dann habe ich auch ein Anrecht auf dessen Erfüllung. Das ist aber nicht der Fall und viele zahlen trotzdem schön brav. Wenn das keine Systemtreue ist, wie kann man es denn nennen? Dummheit? Aufklärungsnotstand? (Ich greife hier niemanden persönlich an!) Sag du es mir. 

Mal als Hinweis, das hier ist nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Axi (26. Mai 2010)

Jetz hab ich mal eine Frage:
Zahlt man nicht die GEZ für unabhängiges TV das neutral Berichtet?

Aber nun frage ich mich: WIE unabhängig kann ein Sender sein, der sich auch noch aus Werbung finanziert? Könnte die Vermutung nicht dann auch nahe liegen, das Pharmakonzerne Schweinegrippe nicht extra gepusht haben wollten?
Ich habe auch gehört das einige Politiker sich in Vorstände eingebracht haben... kann leider dazu keine Quelle finden, deswegen sage ich das ich es irgendwo mal gehört habe.

Aber an unabhängiges Fernsehen glaube ich seit den Berichten von "Killerspielen" nicht mehr.

Lg
Axi


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. Mai 2010)

@TheRammbock
Auch ein Bernd Höcker ist, was die gesetzliche Grundlage der Gebührenerhebung anbelangt, keinesfalls deiner Meinung.
Sicherlich kann man über den Sinn von geltenden Recht diskutieren, hat ja keiner was dagegen. Nur wenn wie Du in aller Öffentlichkeit behauptest dass für die Erhebung der Rundfunkgebühr keine gesetzliche Grundlage existiere und daher man keine Rundfunkgebühr bezahlen bräuchte, dann ist dass gelinde gesagt Dummdreist und zeugt gleichzeitig davon dass Du dich mit dem Thema eigentlich gar nicht weiter beschäftigst sondern Du nur deine "Infos" von irgendwelchen Kontra-GEZ-Blogs besorgst.


----------



## TheRammbock (26. Mai 2010)

Du willst es ganz genau hören, ja? BRD gibt es nicht mehr. GEZ keine Befugniss, weil erloschen!


So, damit verabschiede ich mich schreibenderweise aus diesem Thema.

Viel Spaß noch beim bezahlen fiktiver Werte. 

Mit noch viel freundlicheren Grüßen

Rammbock


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. Mai 2010)

Na was soll man dazu sagen...
Erst große Töne spucken, dann sich verabschieden weil er völlig Argumentlos im Regen steht


----------



## TheRammbock (26. Mai 2010)

Ich hab genug Informationen zur Verfügung gestellt. Oder brauchst du ein Tutorial welches dir zeigt, wie man eine Suchmaschiene seiner Wahl bedient? Eigeninitative ist gefragt! Viel schlimmer aber ist die persönliche Arroganz von dir  Genug der persönlichen Liebkosungen! Bis dahin ...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. Mai 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ich hab genug Informationen zur Verfügung gestellt.


Informationen...?
Wohl eher einen ganzen Berg von haltlosen Behauptungen und Desinformationen.


----------



## TheRammbock (26. Mai 2010)

Genau!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Das Finanzamt wird ganz andere Mittel auffahren.



Nö.
Beide stellen fest, dass du Zahlungsverpflichtungen nicht nachkommst - und geben das dann weiter...




SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ach @TheRammbock...
> Ich weis, du hättest es gern dass die Runfunkgebühr keine gesetzliche Grundlage hätte, und die Erhebung kein geltendes Recht wär. Aber dem ist nicht so!



Ich hatte eher den Eindruck, dass er darauf hinaus will, dass es kein rechtliche Regelung zur Eintreibung gibt. So nach dem Motto "man "muss" zwar zahlen, aber es gibt niemanden, der einem was böses tun darf, wenn man es nicht macht" (was aber eben auch nicht stimmt)




SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Informationen...?
> Wohl eher einen ganzen Berg von haltlosen Behauptungen und Desinformationen.



Dem schließe ich mich teilweise an:
Eine Reihe von Andeutungen ist nicht einmal eine Aussage, geschweige denn eine belegte (oder zumindest belegbare) Argumentation, wie sie in diesem Forum erwartet wird.


----------

